# weight gain author?



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi all.I'm looking for an author of weight gain stories.His name was fannl or something similar to this.His stories were not posted where on dimensions.I 'd loved his stories,mostly sounded like my life.A thin young woman who gains lots of weight and ends up loving every inch of herself!Thanks all
BBW Meg


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 9, 2006)

anyone someone?Help a fat girl out!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 9, 2006)

I've moved you to the weight board, where you might be better able to get an answer. You should also check the stories board, someone there may be able to assist you.


----------



## BTB (Jan 10, 2006)

if you are not sure about the name perhaps telling what the stories were about would help finding them


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jan 10, 2006)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> A thin young woman who gains lots of weight and ends up loving every inch of herself!



I agree with BTB - as described, the stories could be any of a number of WG tales (think I may've written a tale or two that falls under that category, heh). Are these realistic stories or fantasy? Written from the PoV of the woman or someone else? Is the focus on the act of gaining, on eating or the heroine's process of growing self-acceptance?


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 10, 2006)

Perhaps name a couple of the characters or describe a scenario in a little more detail?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 13, 2006)

One story was about a girl who goes to her grandmothers house and gets faten up by her.Her name was Connie I believe.
I think the story was titled "The New Fat Girl"
Thanks for all of your help!
Sincerely Megan


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 13, 2006)

Are you talking about Matt L. ?

_The New Fat Girl_ by *Matt L.*
Some stories collected by a guy called fan2000 
 Fan2000's page


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 14, 2006)

I sincerely appreciate the kind words and that you have enjoyed my stories. Acknowledgements as yours only help to motivate me. If you have any thoughts or opinions, I would be happy to hear them. Please feel free to write me. Matt L.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 14, 2006)

*pssst* dude, she didn't confirm or deny yet.


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 14, 2006)

Ah Totmacher, with all due respect, I'm the author of The New Fat Girl.


----------



## Blackbean (Jan 15, 2006)

Anything new for 2006? its been a while...


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 16, 2006)

Actually on the Fan 2000 forum I started a serial called, "Vanity". I should also mentioned that a friend of mine is editing a great deal of my stories as I'm writing this. Matt L.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow,thats great.Hope to be reading some soon.Thanks again for all of your help.
Sincerely Megan


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 17, 2006)

Acknowledgements like yours are always special to me. They keep me motivated and encourage me to write more often and to improve on my skills. Thank you, Matt L.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Feb 8, 2006)

The three new stories are really good.Any chance you write male to bbw stories,for some reason they are a real turn on for me!Thanks!
Megan


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello, I apologize for the late reply; I came down with a horrible virus that kept me under the weather. I'm delighted you enjoyed my new stories and as for your request, I'll see what I can do. Currently I'm writing my version of the film "Mean Girls" where the character of Regina becomes much heavier than she did in the film. Best wishes, Matt L.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Matt.I'm off to the beach for the day.See ya!


----------

